# FL, Crawfordville - Female - pregnant and due



## mindi (Mar 25, 2004)

I have a female WGS (pregnant by a Lab) due anytime now (sacks already filled with colostrum). She's currently in Crawfordville, FL (just South of Tallahassee). She can be put on a transport tomorrow, and taken as far as Chipley (arriving in Chipley at 8:30am EST).

However, we have no where for her to go from there. And I need to let them know tonight to get her on the transport. Is there anyone that could possibly help.

Please call me at 850-463-4056 or Sue Bruce at 850-510-9629 if you can help.

I'll be posting more information below, but wanted to get this started.


----------



## mindi (Mar 25, 2004)

This was sent to me on Jan 25th:
Please help me !!!!

I have a white german shepard named Cotton that needs a home asap.
She has a great disposition, and loves to play.
She is 2 years old and is a huge part of my family. She is great with children and loves to play. 
I am going through a bad divorce and also have medical issues that requires a lot of my minimal funds to take care of our family member Cotton and my four children at home.
I am unable to afford to keep my dog, and I want her to go to a loving home.
I know that my local shelter will put her down if I turn her into my local shelter.
I am heartbroken to let her go, but I know that due to my medical condition I am unable to physically and financially take care of her.
She is kennel trained, and loves the outdoors..
She gets well with other dogs, and is a great watch dog if kept outside or inside.
Can someone please find a good home for her and love her as much as we do.
God Bless,
-------------------------
emailed on the 26th:
She is in Crawfordville Florida.... Don't know due date... Unknown if she has ever had pups. She was a shelter dog last yr. She was rescued from there but obviously had not been spayed when a choc lab jumped the fence, so pups are due at anytime. Hope you can help her!
-------------------------------
from Sue, a rescue contact:
Our transport can bring her to Chipley on Saturday morning if you have someone who can meet them at 8:30 AM EST to pick her up.

____________________________
Pics to follow


----------



## mindi (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

sent you a PM!


----------



## mindi (Mar 25, 2004)

Kira, PM'd you back


----------

